# MIND CONTROL - Your sample libraries just got a mind of their own



## gregjazz (Apr 18, 2010)

Sample libraries are like scarecrows. Especially like the one from the Land of Oz, which was on a book-long quest for a brain. Have you ever wondered what sample libraries would be like with a mind of their own?

Wonder no more--this is now possible with Orange Tree Samples' new product, *MIND CONTROL*!




*MIND CONTROL* lets you play the Wizard of Oz, designing intelligence for your once brain-less sample libraries. It's not only compatible with all Orange Tree Samples sample libraries, but with 3rd party sample libraries as well.

*MIND CONTROL* is available now for KONTAKT 4 only. Visit the MIND CONTROL product page for details on how it works, a demonstration video, and to order your copy.


----------



## mikebarry (Apr 18, 2010)

Just amazing Greg. Enjoying it!!


----------



## midphase (Apr 18, 2010)

This is slick...I often wondered why this functionality wasn't built into K4 in the first place...but if it takes an enterprising 3rd partier to do that...so be it.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 18, 2010)

Too late, looks like MIND CONTROL took over the website--it's not loading. I wonder what its dastardly If you don't hear from me for a few days, you should be concerned.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 18, 2010)

lol! Greg: Webpage loads fine for me right now! ???

Darnit: I'm still on K 3.5. I think it's almost time to upgrade...


----------



## TARI (Apr 18, 2010)

Simply amazing Greg... Congratulations! o-[][]-o


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 18, 2010)

cool.!

so what does condition "controller" mean? 

(in the video examples u selected condition ; "velocity". )


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 18, 2010)

Yup, it came back online after being down for around an hour.


----------



## midphase (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish that one of the conditions for switching was frequency of playing. So that if one is playing a series of fast notes, it would switch to the Staccato layer for example.

Essentially the same way that the VSL VI plugin allows you to do it.


I think one of the biggest advantages of Mind Control is the ability to run less instances of K4 in Logic thus avoiding the annoying Multi-Timbral instance workarounds.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 19, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> I wish that one of the conditions for switching was frequency of playing. So that if one is playing a series of fast notes, it would switch to the Staccato layer for example.
> 
> Essentially the same way that the VSL VI plugin allows you to do it.



No problem! I'll start a list of new conditions to add, and they'll make it in the next version (free update). Here's a few ideas:

- Average speed
- Average duration
- Cycle (for your own round-robin-esque sample cycles)
- Polyphony (for divisi)
- Current Slot (whichever slot is currently active)
- Aftertouch (might not be so useful, what do you think?)



midphase @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> I think one of the biggest advantages of Mind Control is the ability to run less instances of K4 in Logic thus avoiding the annoying Multi-Timbral instance workarounds.



I'm going to be using it a lot in my own work, since that way I don't have to have separate MIDI tracks (and channels) for each articulations. I've run across a lot of libraries which come with a bunch of presets, pretty much one per articulation. Using Mind Control is a lot easier than trying to combine the patches somehow, let alone loading each separate patch into KONTAKT. It's going to make my own workflow much smoother!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

Greg, your video demo prowess is FINE, keep 'em coming! Gagging for those Strawberry tutorials!

I guess Mind Control is a way of using the same underlying concepts that have powered some of your existing libraries (ie layers), just making them applicable universally. Is that right?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 19, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> I wish that one of the conditions for switching was frequency of playing. So that if one is playing a series of fast notes, it would switch to the Staccato layer for example.
> 
> Essentially the same way that the VSL VI plugin allows you to do it.
> 
> ...



This last statement perked my interest Midiphase. How so? 

I personally setup my logic to perform something similar, where using a transformer object midi CC's change actual midi channels, and thus play a different Kontakt instrument/patch/atriculation per midi channel (also works with chained EXS instruments). Mind Control obviously goes WAY beyond this concept, allowing you to customize different parameters for changing patches and indeed looks very impressive for those of you with K4. :roll: 

I've always been VERY impressed with Greg's programing and his customer service is 2nd to none! I personally am fine with my current work flow, but for those who are not as tweaky as me this could prove very useful indeed, especially with how easy it is to use! Heck, I might even get it at some point. Great job Greg! o-[][]-o


----------



## Polarity (Apr 19, 2010)

COOOL!!!!! 
So now I could easily make light keyswitches\mod wheel crossfade with just the articulations I need, even just only two and even across different libraries. 
great! :D


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Greg! 
Pretty cool idea! Great job!

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## kotori (Apr 19, 2010)

Good work! It's a bit similar to my Midi Filter script, but much nicer since it uses the new multi script feature in Kontakt 4. Are the five conditions always combined using an AND relation? When I wrote my script I thought about adding a logic connector to each line, but figured that the precedance rules would be difficult to understand so I went with a single menu where you can select for example "A & B & C & D" or "A & B or C & D". Most of the time the conditions are pretty simple I guess and AND is enough, but if this idea is of any use then feel free to use it.

Having note-overlap / non-note-overlap as a condition seems useful btw.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 19, 2010)

I second the: 

non note overlap / note overlap as a condition

Mr. A. 


Great piece of kit Greg!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 19, 2010)

gsilbers @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> cool.!
> 
> so what does condition "controller" mean?
> 
> (in the video examples u selected condition ; "velocity". )




HELOOOOOOOOO ami fukin invisible over here !!?? its a legitimate question

what does controller mean. in the manual it only says "The layer will only be triggered when the specified MIDI controller is within a certain range."

that doesnt make sense to me, at least the wording. range, like in my range of arms? 
range of notes? range of wifi? range as in the controller gets closer it senses it magically? ! 

i can see the other conditions can be met by a specific number and a concrete value but not "midi controller".


----------



## bryla (Apr 19, 2010)

controller is velocity, aftertouch, wheel, cc, whatever you desire. Range is the range you set it to be working.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 19, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> Greg, your video demo prowess is FINE, keep 'em coming! Gagging for those Strawberry tutorials!



Thanks, that means a lot! I've figured out that it's one of those things that you can only get better by DOING, so I'm going to do a lot more videos.



noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> I guess Mind Control is a way of using the same underlying concepts that have powered some of your existing libraries (ie layers), just making them applicable universally. Is that right?



Exactly. It goes a bit beyond the layer system that Strawberry has in the sense that you can have duplicate condition types. There are also more condition types as well.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 19, 2010)

kotori @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> Good work! It's a bit similar to my Midi Filter script, but much nicer since it uses the new multi script feature in Kontakt 4. Are the five conditions always combined using an AND relation? When I wrote my script I thought about adding a logic connector to each line, but figured that the precedance rules would be difficult to understand so I went with a single menu where you can select for example "A & B & C & D" or "A & B or C & D". Most of the time the conditions are pretty simple I guess and AND is enough, but if this idea is of any use then feel free to use it.



Yes--right now it's just an "AND" operator. In the original version, I had an operator selector, so you could specify "AND", "OR", or "NOT" for each condition, but I left it out when I rewrote the script (I like rewriting scripting to make things as efficient and organized as possible).

Yeah, the one thing that I was trying to figure out is grouping the operators--like how would you specify that you want "A & B or C & D" and not "A & (B or C) & D".

Maybe coming up with an entirely new way of visualizing the relations between conditions would be better? I'll have to think about it and see if I can come up with something intuitive.



kotori @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> Having note-overlap / non-note-overlap as a condition seems useful btw.



Great--I'll add that to the list!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 19, 2010)

bryla @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> controller is velocity, aftertouch, wheel, cc, whatever you desire. Range is the range you set it to be working.



thanks for responding. still its not clear to me. the drop down menu where "midi controller" its on the same one that as velocity, mod wheel, etc and u assign a range to those. so i dont see how can u assign a "range to a midi controller if u dont set the a condition 1st which seems u cant unless u choose the others in the same list. 
but whatever, ill stay using my midi bank messages on logics environment.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 19, 2010)

gsilbers @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> HELOOOOOOOOO ami fukin invisible over here !!?? its a legitimate question
> 
> what does controller mean. in the manual it only says "The layer will only be triggered when the specified MIDI controller is within a certain range."



I am SO sorry I overlooked your question.

"Controller" refers to a MIDI controller, such as the mod wheel, expression (controller #11), the sustain pedal, etc. On MIDI keyboards that have additional knobs and sliders, you can assign these to other MIDI controller numbers, too.

"Range" has to do with a range of values for the condition to be met. The value of a MIDI controller goes from 0 to 127. So for example, the condition could be that the mod wheel (MIDI controller #1) is at least halfway up, so the value of the condition would have a minimum of around 64 and a maximum of 127.

I hope that makes sense!

Thank you for your patience, and sorry again!

Greg


----------



## Sean Beeson (Apr 19, 2010)

This looks AWESOME Greg! I could use this on a few templates of mine  Congrats on the release.


----------



## Camus (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Greg,

for your wish list:
Upwards, downwards could be cool (eg. for hammer on / pull of) or even specific intervals (half note up.......)

best Camus


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 19, 2010)

So like a relative pitch condition? That way you could combine it with the "note overlapping" condition to detect hammer ons / pull offs. Added to the list!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 19, 2010)

gregjazz @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> gsilbers @ Mon Apr 19 said:
> 
> 
> > HELOOOOOOOOO ami fukin invisible over here !!?? its a legitimate question
> ...


haha no, bad . I'm cranky in the morning 

for it's a litttle to late. I made a custom environment setup in logic that cost many hours. I'll see it for the near future when I upgrade to k4


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 19, 2010)

gsilbers @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> for it's a litttle to late. I made a custom environment setup in logic that cost many hours. I'll see it for the near future when I upgrade to k4



Kudos for that! It takes a lot of work setting that kind of remapping in DAWs.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 19, 2010)

It would be interesting to use this in conjunction with VST expression in Cubase 5. Meaning I would be using this for popular articulation and use VST expression for rare articulations, i wonder if both work together.


----------



## Freesamples (Apr 19, 2010)

Greg, this is brilliant!!!


----------



## jtenney (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow. A way around the tedium of program changes! I love it. Thanks Greg!!!

later,
John


----------



## jtenney (Apr 19, 2010)

And one more thing. Is there a Mac version? Figure there probably is, but wanna be sure before I buy what's ALREADY BURNING A HOLE IN MY SHOPPING BASKET...

later,
John


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 20, 2010)

Just saw the video... Nice!


----------



## damstraversaz (Apr 20, 2010)

that's amazing. it gives me a reason to buy the update for kontakt 4. nice job !


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

jtenney @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> And one more thing. Is there a Mac version? Figure there probably is, but wanna be sure before I buy what's ALREADY BURNING A HOLE IN MY SHOPPING BASKET...
> 
> later,
> John



Hi John,

Yeah, it works fine on Mac, from what I've heard. There are installation instructions for the Mac in the download file (labeled "MIND CONTROL - Installation Guide.pdf").

Kind regards,

Greg


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Apr 20 said:


> So break it down for me... Does this allow me "vsl-like" control of articulations?



Yes, although it's more powerful in some respects (i.e. multiple conditions of the same type, the ability to have non-latching keyswitches instead of only latching keyswitches, and a few other things). The main difference is that there isn't a "speed" parameter yet, to switch between slots. However, I've been compiling a list of conditions (around nine new ones so far) to be added in the next version (free update).


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Greg,

I'm not sure what everybody else is thinking about this, but for a final rendering of a MIDI it would be nice to have some kind of "wait for performance" (synful Orchestra had something like this). It's not suited for realtime playing of course, but having it for the final playback would be cool (since most sequencers have manual delay compensation it's no problem).

That way you can detect staccatos for example at the moment the first staccato note is played (if you do it by speed for example, otherwise the first note would e.g. be a sustain note even if it was meant to be a staccato note). The same thing applies to note length, legato (by overlap) etc. 

It would be interesting to control a lot of articulations which need to "look into the future" basically. 

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 20, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Tue Apr 20 said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I'm not sure what everybody else is thinking about this, but for a final rendering of a MIDI it would be nice to have some kind of "wait for performance" (synful Orchestra had something like this). It's not suited for realtime playing of course, but having it for the final playback would be cool (since most sequencers have manual delay compensation it's no problem).
> 
> ...



That's a really interesting idea. I've thought for ages I'd love a magic time-machine that you could just play a line, and it would intelligently work out the articulations. If it could be done by a pre-determined about - say 1 bar - it would be easy to slide forward, render the performance and then slide back in sync. Throw in some templates for the big libraries like Symphobia and voila!

Greg, look what you've unleashed...


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've done some experiments with the "wait for performance" in KONTAKT. The problem is with the playback, figuring out where you're starting from.

If only KONTAKT had a $DISTANCE_SONG_START variable that would tell you how far you are from the beginning of the project. Or even a $CURRENT_BAR variable would do the trick, since if could be combined with the existing $DISTANCE_BAR_START variable to determine the exact position in the song.


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Greg,

I think for most applications a 500ms offset (for example) could be enough. Of course not if you need to work with the full event length, but it should be enough to perfectly detect staccatos or trills for example.

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

I was referring to the entire performance interpretation. But yeah, there are some tricks possible with looking short amounts of time into the future. Strawberry Electric Guitar uses that not only with its proprietary "pre-pick" sample technology (reproducing the realistic pick scrape/hit noises which happen right before notes are played), but also with the automatic string selection scripting.


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 20, 2010)

I know what you mean. Strawberry Electric Guitar is not the only guitar library using pre-pick samples and automatic string selection 

Anyway, back on topic: for everyone else interested in delay for expression, here is some information which shows the benefits:

http://www.synful.com/DelayForExpression.htm

I think the same thing would also be useful for glides/slides which end exactly on "click". As it is right now glides delay the aimed note by the glide time. So if you play a glide with 300ms, you have have to play the end note before the "click" which isn't easy, especially if you have some kind of dynamic glide/legato/slide time.

But even the easiest implementation which "only" detects staccatos, trills and things like that, might save a lot of keyswitching and time.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Tue Apr 20 said:


> I know what you mean. Strawberry Electric Guitar is not the only guitar library using pre-pick samples and automatic string selection



Are you talking about Electri6ity? When I watched the NAMM video preview for that product, and I thought it was funny when the guy mentioned "pre-pick" samples. The funny part was that "pre-pick" was the only word I could think of at the time which describes these samples. I guess it stuck.


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes  

I too struggled to describe it. Chris Hein Guitars, LPC und SC describe them as picking noises. But we both found out that one key to realism is, that a lot of noise is happening before the picking noise happens (and it happens quite a time before the string is picked - for everyone else following).

So it's a pre-pick noise. I think it's the only word that can describe it correctly.
Without this noise something is missing, especially with higher gain settings.

Most sample libraries have clean and well cut samples, which of course is good to get predicable results. But I can't think of any other libraries (Strawberry Guitar and Electri6ity) which make use of the portion of the samples often considered "waste".

This leads back to the looking into the future thing: often a lot of things happen before and after a not is played. While release samples are standard nowadays, the noise which might happening before a note is played isn't used very often at all.
Scripts which uses some kind of delay for the final mixdown can look into the future and select the correct pre-note samples / and or articulations which depends on looking into the future (e.g. staccato if a note is only played very shortly).


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah 

I always said, it's what happens *before*, *between*, and *after* the notes that's essential for a realistic-sounding performance.


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 20, 2010)

I would even say it's important what happens...

*before, between, after, between after* and *the next before, before, between* and *after the note *and so on 

Help, I'm caught in a strange loop inside my head now.


----------



## midphase (Apr 20, 2010)

Greg....see what you started?


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL, we're all going a little bit crazy... this might have to do with the fact that I can't find MIND CONTROL any more--it escaped my hard drive. Where's my tin foil hat when I need it?


----------



## lee (Apr 20, 2010)

Has the "$DISTANCE_SONG_START variable " been requested as a feature for a future Kontakt update?

Maybe if enough power scripters join and claim this is really important, NI will listen and implement it?

/Johnny


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, I may have suggested it before, but it would be great if we could all make sure it gets on the feature list. I've been in a few situations where I've really needed it.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 23, 2010)

Orange Tree Samples has just released a new version of MIND CONTROL! All new orders of MIND CONTROL will receive the updated version. I also just sent all current owners of MIND CONTROL an email with the download link for the update--if you haven't received the email, please contact me.

Here is a list of the improvements:

- New conditions: Aftertouch, Program Change, Last Speed, Last Duration, Cycle, Interval, Polyphony, Last Slot, Last Layer
- Conditions are better organized on the list.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are a list of updates for the future:

- Ability to group conditions together to form AND/OR operators
- More MIDI learn capabilities for values, including real-time settings, such as controller ranges, pitch bend ranges, and more.
- Aftertouch not ON/OFF, but a value range

I'd love to get your input and suggestions on these additions and improvements, and of course, I'm always open to new ideas! As you know, many of the features in Orange Tree Samples products were based on user feedback.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 24, 2010)

GREAT idea. Just bought it, based not only on what it does, but on the very quick response to our suggestions!


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Ned! Feel free to email me if you have any questions about it. I'm going to make more video tutorials, now that the first one is outdated.

Oh, and if there's anything you would like to see implemented, just let me know.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's another video for MIND CONTROL, showing some of its new conditions: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgFYyYWZrYk

As you can see, it now has a real-time MIDI learn for controller ranges, pitch bend ranges, and other parameters. Let me know if you have any suggestions that you'd like to see in the next update!


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2010)

gregjazz @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> Here's another video for MIND CONTROL, showing some of its new conditions: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgFYyYWZrYk
> 
> As you can see, it now has a real-time MIDI learn for controller ranges, pitch bend ranges, and other parameters. Let me know if you have any suggestions that you'd like to see in the next update!



This looks brilliant. I will buy it although I will not have time to explore its power until I finish this project.

Kudos, Greg.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 30, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Tue Apr 27 said:


> This looks brilliant. I will buy it although I will not have time to explore its power until I finish this project.
> 
> Kudos, Greg.



Thanks!!

I've been working on the next update for MIND CONTROL. Does anybody have any requests for new conditions or features?

Maybe something tonality, or the currently sustaining chord? Would a BPM range be useful, also?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 1, 2010)

OK ..so i havent gotten this yet, becouse im still on k3...but as soon as i upgrade im gonna check it out.

I was thinking that a condition that would be VERY helpfull is "Legato Release"?

So , meaning that a sound\sample\patch will only be triggered upon the release of a legato phrase.

Also a "key range" condition would be good, unless its already there offcourse.

And speed\BPM 


Im already using The "midi filter" script mentioned in this thread alot, but it certaintly takes alot of time to implement in a huge template with alot of patches, this looks like something that would speed up the workflow alot.... very good idea 

You should sell this to NI and get em to implement it as a standard feature in K4+ me thinks ...


----------



## gregjazz (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! Here's a list of the current conditions--most of which are ranges, not single values of course:

BASIC CONDITIONS
- Velocity
- Pitch
- Controller
- Pitch Wheel
- Aftertouch
- Program Change
- Key (latch)
- Key (non-latch)
- Random

ADVANCED CONDITIONS
- MIDI Channel
- Last Speed
- Last Duration
- Cycle
- Interval
- Polyphony
- Last Slot
- Last Layer

Here's the User's Guide, with more information about each condition: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/download/MIND%20CONTROL%20-%20User%27s%20Guide.pdf (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/downlo ... 0Guide.pdf)


----------



## gregjazz (May 2, 2010)

dexterflex @ Sun May 02 said:


> Can someone here tell me if mind control will allow me to do this?
> 
> I wanna add 6 articulation which I have right now on 6 seperate midi tracks in logic and have them all on 1 midi track. So instead of loading solo violin - pizzicato and solo violin - spiccato on seperate midi tracks U would like to have them in 1 midi track with custom keyswitches.



That's EXACTLY what Mind Control is designed to do, providing these are all KONTAKT sample libraries or patches.

A lot of libraries have all their articulations as separate patches, so I created Mind Control for my own use, too. For example, I love Miroslav Philharmonik, but it's kinda a pain to have to have each articulation in a separate MIDI channel/track. So that's one of the main uses of Mind Control. You can basically set exactly how you would like to switch between the articulations--this could be latching/non-latching keyswitches, MIDI controllers, velocity ranges, or even things like the speed or duration of notes (obviously an average, since MIDI can't look ahead in the future... at least yet--I'm working on it!).


----------



## gregjazz (May 2, 2010)

One thing that I'm going to try and add for the very next update is the ability to have layer sample libraries, even though they're in an instrument bank. This would be an option available in a "settings" page.

I'm also figuring out an easily understandable method of operators (AND, OR, etc.). Unfortunately it's not as simple as just putting an "AND/OR" menu by each condition.

Maybe a logical way of approaching the problem would be to have a group number assigned to each condition. If the group numbers of two conditions are the same, that would indicate and "AND" operator between them. If the group numbers are different, that would indicate that they're linked with an "OR" operator.

What do you think? Would that make sense and be easy to use?


----------



## Ashermusic (May 3, 2010)

gregjazz @ Sun May 02 said:


> One thing that I'm going to try and add for the very next update is the ability to have layer sample libraries, even though they're in an instrument bank. This would be an option available in a "settings" page.
> 
> I'm also figuring out an easily understandable method of operators (AND, OR, etc.). Unfortunately it's not as simple as just putting an "AND/OR" menu by each condition.
> 
> ...



Sounds fantastic.


----------



## shakuman (May 3, 2010)

Greg you are great =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## gregjazz (May 3, 2010)

Thanks!!

You know, maybe I'll put it in the settings to be able to enable/disable operators. I just want it so when you initially load up Mind Control, its interface looks as inviting as possible, not overwhelming with controls.


----------



## damstraversaz (May 3, 2010)

gregjazz @ Mon May 03 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I just want it so when you initially load up Mind Control, its interface looks as inviting as possible, not overwhelming with controls.



i'm totally agree.  it's a fantastic tool for making music and , the time you turn knobs is time without music .your tool is amazing as it give the possibility to us to realise some incredible intruments just with very few buttons, and in my opinion that's the most important ,it does not kill imagination.


----------



## gregjazz (May 3, 2010)

Well put, that's exactly my goal. I know how it is when you have that spark of inspiration and technology sometimes will work against that.

Ideally there will be a way in the future to distribute presets for Mind Control for specific sample libraries.


----------



## uselessmind (May 3, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat May 01 said:


> I was thinking that a condition that would be VERY helpfull is "Legato Release"?
> 
> So , meaning that a sound\sample\patch will only be triggered upon the release of a legato phrase.



That would be very useful.

Also for more complex stuff i personally would still prefer to work group based instead of using instrument banks.


----------



## lee (May 3, 2010)

gregjazz @ Sun May 02 said:


> dexterflex @ Sun May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > ...MIDI can't look ahead in the future... at least yet--I'm working on it!).



Now THAT sounds cool!!

/Johnny


----------



## gregjazz (May 3, 2010)

lee @ Mon May 03 said:


> gregjazz @ Sun May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > ...MIDI can't look ahead in the future... at least yet--I'm working on it!).
> ...



Quick side-note, I have a working technology that's able to predict drum hits before they're actually played. So for example, you can hear the swoosh of sticks before they hit the snare... you can hear that noise that the beater on the kick drum makes before it hits. Anyway, you might see some drum libraries in the future from Orange Tree Samples.

Anyway, here are some ideas for the settings page for MIND CONTROL:

- Layers monophonic / polyphonic (if you want layers to be played simultaneously when conditions are met for more than one)
- Import / export preset (that way you can save your settings into a distributable NKI file)
- Instrument Bank / Multi mode
- Condition groups ON/OFF (basically if you want to use operators)


----------

